# Mega meter testing



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jrnl1 said:


> Does anyone use a Mega Meter to test all the wiring after wiring a newly constructed home?
> 
> After completing a repair ex:rewiring one or two rooms in a home, do you use a megameter to test all the wiring in the home?


I've never had to meg a new home. Mostly for troubleshooting. I've had to meg homes after lightning strikes, or fires.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It is unusual in America for this test to be completed at all much less in a house.

In my opinion for the amount of this it takes it is a good idea. In addition I would megger the neutrals to ground with the neutral ground bond lifted.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

We always meg the spools before sending them out to the job site.I also like to meg the service before power up.We do alot of work for companys that do fire and flood restorations so the megger has paid for itself.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

rewire said:


> We always meg the spools before sending them out to the job site.I also like to meg the service before power up.We do alot of work for companys that do fire and flood restorations so the megger has paid for itself.


Spools of what?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> Spools of what?


Wire?:whistling2:


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Wire?:whistling2:


I hate you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> I hate you.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> Spools of what?


Thread. (that make you feel better :jester

A man could make a pretty good case for an NEC requirement to megger new circuits installed in a mobile home.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Spools of single conductor? or spools of NM and MC?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Welcome to the club.


:laughing:


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Thread.


I hate you too.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

BadSplice said:


> I hate you too.


 cant ya just feel the love? :laughing:


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> cant ya just feel the love? :laughing:


 I don't fully hate you, yet...


----------

